# Cubecast - Episode 6 with Rowe Hessler!



## Cubecast (Mar 4, 2016)

All right, let's do this.

*Episode 6 with Rowe Hessler released!*

*Listen here: http://cubecast.fm/Episodes/Episode?season=5&episode=6
Shownotes: https://docs.google.com/document/d/16f10TY4xjFCD4z1FxseVxdZUl-nILKP6bA1IbfemqjQ/edit
*
In which Waffo, Ranzha, and Meechay talk with Rowe Hessler and Corey Sakowski about a decade of cubing, Square-1, and much more!

Happy cubing,
Cubecast

--

Our links:
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CubecastPodcast/
Website: http://cubecast.fm
Contact us: http://cubecast.fm/home/contact


----------



## biscuit (Mar 4, 2016)

Yeesh! Can't wait to cube and listen to some cubecast!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 5, 2016)

Sajwo isn't Michal Rzewuski lol


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 5, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Sajwo isn't Michal Rzewuski lol



Oh dang I knew that didn't sound right. My apologies to Michal and Patryk.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 7, 2016)

Any plan for these to be on iTunes?


----------



## Username (Mar 7, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> Any plan for these to be on iTunes?



Listening to the first two minutes of the newest episode would give you an answer


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 7, 2016)

Username said:


> Listening to the first two minutes of the newest episode would give you an answer



Next time please just answer. I was unable to play it at the moment. 
For anyone one else wondering it will be soon (or is depending on when you read this)


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 9, 2016)

Great episode guys.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## pjk (Mar 11, 2016)

Glad to see it back up, good episode, I enjoyed it. Great insights from Phil, well done.

A few thoughts - just my opinion:
- When stating records from the past, just go through them quickly and mention anything special about them. Don't make this section long unless there is something really worth discussing.
- The skype team BLD isn't too interesting to a listener. I understand it may be fun for you guys, but to someone listening it is boring.
- What are the goals of the podcast? To inform the community of news? To focus on the person being interviewed? To provide general cubing tips? To get listeners? Define it, and then direct everything in the podcast to it. Right now it seems scattered.
- The most insightful thing to me is hearing unique perspectives from you guys and the guests. Asking the right questions is obviously key. Maybe talk about the hottest Speedsolving discussions with the guests, or older past, controversial discussions? There is obviously a lot to talk about, but make it interesting to the listener first and foremost. Get feedback from the community on who they want to hear, what they want to hear, and why they want to hear it.

Keep up the good work, I look forward to the next one.


----------



## Cubecast (Mar 25, 2016)

*Episode 2 with Jeremy Fleischman released!*
*Giveaway announced!*

*Listen:* http://cubecast.fm
Show notes: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ol4p8gMuqKHrAJijNHloNR2J1b5_L5lnggpiqvMIhHg/edit?usp=drive_web

No iTunes quite yet, but RSS should be up and working!
Thanks to everyone who submitted questions!

If you didn't already, listen to the first episode of the Cubecast Halfcast, hosted by Tamara Macadam (Australia), Pedro Miranda Moreira (Brazil), and Corey Sakowski (USA)!
*Listen to Halfcast Episode 1:* http://cubecast.fm/halfcast

We appreciate all feedback on how we can improve! If you have any guest ideas, comment here as well!

Read on for details on the giveaway:
Our giveaway is made possible by TheCubicle.us and will have 2 prizes, a $15 gift card and a $10 gift card for TheCubicle.us. To enter, all you need to do is like our Facebook page, like this post, and share this post publicly on Facebook. Winners will be randomly chosen and announced on the next episode. Big thanks to our sponsor TheCubicle.us for making this possible! Make sure to check their collection out and make your next order with them!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 25, 2016)

RSS is broken. My bad. Will fix, and looking forward to listening!


----------



## Cubecast (Apr 7, 2016)

*Halfcast Episode 2 released!*

*Listen:* http://cubecast.fm/Halfcast/Index?episode=2
Show notes: https://docs.google.com/document/d/18vM8fxLmOiIVub2SygJt0KuIbJLntfh_bWPC1tuUqkA

*Giveaway Update:*
We've changed the conditions to enter our giveaway, and now all you have to do is like our Jeremy Fleischman episode post and our Facebook page. We need at least ten people for our giveaway to take effect, so tell all your friends about it! Remember, the prizes are either a $10 or a $15 gift card to thecubicle.us!

*Next Guest:* Corenpuzzle!
Coren is the designer of the 22x22x22 cube, the world's largest cubic NxNxN puzzle! Send in your questions to Coren to [email protected], or as a message to our Facebook page!


----------



## biscuit (Apr 7, 2016)

Why does it way I started this thread? As far as I'm aware, I'm not affiliated with the Cube Cast.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 7, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Why does it way I started this thread? As far as I'm aware, I'm not affiliated with the Cube Cast.



Fixed.
Cubecast's posts are subject to moderation, so every post/edit I make on the Cubecast acct I need to manually approve from this acct :/


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 19, 2016)

Episode 3 with Corenpuzzle released!

Gogo listen! http://cubecast.fm/Episodes/Episode?season=5&episode=3
Show notes: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xGkYPtjHXnapXgznHR4EkJuYpl30NVNir8yGe5FR62Y/edit

We announced our giveaway winners this episode! Be sure to listen closely--a $15 or $10 gift code to TheCubicle.us could be yours!


----------



## Xtremecubing (Apr 19, 2016)

Are you guys on itunes yet?


----------



## Cubecast (Apr 29, 2016)

Halfcast Episode 3 released!

*Listen here: http://cubecast.fm/Halfcast/Index?episode=3
Shownotes: https://docs.google.com/document/d/...aMN6MPhDj5sum_848/edit#heading=h.ymm09lq97kjq*

Our longest Halfcast episode yet at 74 minutes, in which Tamara and Corey get new microphones, the hosts have their first guest Patrick Ponce, bunches and bunches of records and results are discussed, and the Cubecast Episode 4 guests are announced!


----------



## Cubecast (May 8, 2016)

Episode 4 with Roman Strakhov and Mark Boyanowski released!

*Listen here: http://cubecast.fm/Episodes/Episode?season=5&episode=4
Shownotes: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hgM_PX6aiEliVS0CIkZWucuS-5I18fb5eAK19kp-_mA/edit
*
Our shortest Cubecast episode so far this season at 55 minutes, Waffo and Ranzha talk BLD with two of the world's best blindsolvers, Mark Boyanowski (MultiBLD NAR 30/32 54:27) and Roman Strakhov (5x5 BLD WR 5:01.85)! Feature a special edition of Skype Team BLD at the end!


----------



## Cubecast (May 21, 2016)

Halfcast Episode 4 released!

*Listen here: cubecast.fm/Halfcast/Index?episode=4
Shownotes: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1l7yqPFQvYUf7AMfgZuKRhx2mcWv1yzK6ebC-Fdkb_2w
*
In which Corey, Pedro, and a buffalady talk new BLD happenings, cubingtime, and records, records, records!


----------



## Cubecast (May 28, 2016)

Episode 5 with Brandon Lin released!

*Listen here: http://cubecast.fm/Episodes/Episode?season=5&episode=5
Shownotes: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1t0s2Bh0cSS5xJkzLrpapdG3sVhkSyPWPX5nuu35vG2Y/edit
*
In which Waffo, Ranzha, and Meechay talk with Brandon Lin about the game-changing QiYi Square-1, a new 6x6 in the works, and lots of Square-1 results! Woohoo!


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 4, 2016)

Episode 6 with Rowe Hessler released!

*Listen: http://cubecast.fm/Episodes/Episode?season=5&episode=6
Shownotes: https://docs.google.com/document/d/16f10TY4xjFCD4z1FxseVxdZUl-nILKP6bA1IbfemqjQ/edit*


----------



## Drake Bott (Jun 19, 2017)

Cubecast said:


> All right, let's do this.
> 
> *Episode 6 with Rowe Hessler released!*
> 
> ...



It's not working for me; both my computers say the DNS address can't be found. My internet connection is working perfectly as well. I wanna listen to some cubecast


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 20, 2017)

Drake Bott said:


> It's not working for me; both my computers say the DNS address can't be found. My internet connection is working perfectly as well. I wanna listen to some cubecast


Cubicle has rights to the name now, you could ask them


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 23, 2017)

Ranzha said:


> Cubicle has rights to the name now, you could ask them


And you have the right to stop making them as I start listing to them, but you don't.


----------

